# WTB: German Blue Rams



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for German Blue Rams. Please let me know if you have any available.

Thank you!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-electric-blue-balloon-rams-22555/

IPU and some of our sponsors will have the tetra's and other rams


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

we got lots at Fantasy Aquatic... except electric blue rams



melyndaponych said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Richard sells some of the nicest blue ballon rams around.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

OK, thanks!


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Aswain. I will contact Richard


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

killifishkerry said:


> we got lots at Fantasy Aquatic... except electric blue rams


I will have to come in and check out your store!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You could also try Charles/Pat (Canadian Aquatics) they bring in domestic and wild caught stock, worth a try and look!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm heading to Surrey on the 18th so if you want anything from CanadianAquatics, I can meet you nearby. We will also have your cardinals and rams available. Cheers


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Luke!


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Mykiss said:


> I'm heading to Surrey on the 18th so if you want anything from CanadianAquatics, I can meet you nearby. We will also have your cardinals and rams available. Cheers


Thank you for the info. Do you know what kind of rams? I definitely want some cardinals.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, we have oto, ram, cardinals, corys, emperor tetra, dwarf golden pencil fish, etc...


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Charles, How do I order and arrange for pick up?

Thank you!

Melynda



charles said:


> yup, we have oto, ram, cardinals, corys, emperor tetra, dwarf golden pencil fish, etc...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can come by and pick them up. See them in person first


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

charles said:


> you can come by and pick them up. See them in person first




Sounds great! Where are you located and when could we see the fish?


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Still looking for German Blue Rams if anyone knows of any for sale.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got a shipment of farm raised German blue rams and gold rams. You can see the pictures in the Sponsor section of canadianaquatics.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Mykiss said:


> I just got a shipment of farm raised German blue rams and gold rams. You can see the pictures in the Sponsor section of canadianaquatics.


Hi, i'm sorry i can't find the pics. Could you provide a link please?

Thank you!


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Mykiss said:


> I just got a shipment of farm raised German blue rams and gold rams. You can see the pictures in the Sponsor section of canadianaquatics.


Found it, Thank you!


----------

